# Changer la couleur dans fenêtre à liste



## flippy (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour. Je me demandais s'il était possible de changer la couleur des *bandes bleutées* (1 sur 2) dans les fenêtres en liste ? Pas trouvé en tout cas dans les prefs système. Ou faut-il mettre les mains dans le cambouis autre part ? (suis sur SL 6.6)


----------



## Larme (1 Juillet 2011)

Tente ta chance dans le forum _Cuztomization_...


----------

